
Xamarin vs. Ionic: Compliances, Libraries, Integration and DevOps - steveappdev
https://www.simform.com/xamarin-vs-ionic-application-development/
======
md365
>have you ever seen an auto fill inside an app?

That would be so bad. Fuck no!

~~~
steveappdev
There are workarounds for this though...

